# 3 pound bluegill!



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

No not really, but I took my boy out for his first cast with a fly line and he landed quite a few gills. He was particularly proud of this little guy and it had some good fight in it! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

way to get the youngsters in the outdoors!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job for the little fella to get one on the long rod, heck my gills in my pond have been hard to catch lately with the drought and all. pond is down about 4 ft, we certainly need some good rain soon!

Salmonid


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

Good to see him starting young.....and on a fly rod!!! Nice gill.....that smile saids it all.


----------



## jbmynes (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah I took him to lake anna in barberton there weren't a hole lot of bites. But the ones that did he landed for the most part. He's used to a zebco beginners combo so he never really got too excited while reeling a fish in but that longer light action rod got him all fired up to go. He's out in the yard now with yarn practicing and has been on youtube watching casting videos. First thing he said to me when I came home from work today was can we go fly fishing again? He's got the itch lol 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

I keep telling my wife that my long morning fishing trips are going to eventually pay off for her as soon as the kids are old enough to go with me.


----------

